# VMR | Wheels – V710 Routan Sizing In Stock, Order Today!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*VMR | Wheels – V710s In Stock!*

The VMR Wheels V710 is a 7 split spoke mesh wheel with a deep concave face. Available in 18" 19" 20" sizing and in multiple finishes (Hyper Silver, Gunmetal and Matte Black), this makes it the perfect wheel for any Routan Owner.














































For more information contact me directly via PM, email ([email protected]), by phone at 714-442-7916 EXT 107. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more info.​
*V710 Features:*
-Aggressive Concave Design
-JWL, VIA & ISO-9001:2000 Certified
-VMR's Unmatched Customer Service
-Effective Wheel & Tire weight on par with stock weight!

*Tire Packages:*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

*Warranty:*
All VMR | Wheels include a one (1) year limited warranty covering any and all manufacturer's defects, including defects in the finish.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Custom powder coat options available per request!


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Do you have any pictures on a Routan?


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

Interesting... I looked on http://www.vmrwheels.com and don't find anything with the Routan's bolt pattern of 5x5" or 5x127. Or do you have the V710's in a size not listed on the website?


----------

